# Soap Making With Ashes.



## thewillishomestead (Sep 21, 2020)

Someone was telling me that you can make soap out of ashes. Is this true? Does it stink?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ashes are used to make lye, which is used in the soap making process.









Free Beginner's Guide to Soapmaking: Cold Process - Soap Queen


If you want to customize your soap down to the last ingredient, cold process is a great option. This post includes recipes and safety tips.




www.soapqueen.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Lye is dangerous if mishandled, but this explains the process.






How to Make Lye from Ashes – Mother Earth News


Learn how to make lye from ashes using a lye-leaching barrel to help filter rainwater through hardwood ashes to make lye for the soap-making process.



www.motherearthnews.com


----------



## thewillishomestead (Sep 21, 2020)

Thank you Alice!


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

This was my most recent experiment in wood ash soap making next time I think I need to use all hardwood ashes.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

This was my first experiment in soap making from wood ash.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

damoc said:


> This was my most recent experiment in wood ash soap making next time I think I need to use all hardwood ashes.


I've never tried making soap, but everything I've read on the subject supports your conclusion.


----------



## Woopsadaisy (Apr 11, 2020)

damoc said:


> This was my most recent experiment in wood ash soap making next time I think I need to use all hardwood ashes.


Thanks for sharing


----------

